# Zenith IQC60H94W



## philritsr2 (May 12, 2011)

how do i get in the service menu on a Zenith IQC60H94W


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Search the internet for a service manual or try the links in the Service and Support forums stickies. There are suggestions for sites that have manuals, as well as sources in the vendor listings.


----------

